# please help me cast further



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i need advice, i have just purchased a penn 9500ss spinning reel,
a 15' calypso med/hev spinning rod 2-6oz lure wt. rated for 15-25lb line .i have 25lb main line with 50lb shock leader. i tried it for the first time today with a 4oz weight and consistantly threw 95-100yds(pendulum cast, which i am also new at)but i would like to cast 150yds if possible, or do i need all new tackle?any advice would be great.
thanks, LIP RIPPER

other info:
i am 6'3" 215lbs
i cannot use bait casting reels
i am planning on throwing big bait(eels ect.)
fishing for stripers
mono line


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not familiar with calypso rod,but here goes on rest of outfit;950ss
is not a distance reel,but if thats what you're gonna use try 30 lb
power pro with a 50lb shocker and 5 0unces of weight.crank drag down tight to avoid slippage(reset to normal after cast).i'm assuming 95-100 yds is without bait.throwing an eel,you'll be lucky to get half that far.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

is it possible to snap a rod casting 5oz?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

only if its not rated for that much


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Yes you can*

I have seen a rod snap when casting within the allowable weight range. Some casters apply so much power that the rod can't handle it. If I'm not mistaken, there are certain US and UK casters that have been known to snap a rod or two.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Lip Ripper",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Fish Bucket*

I can throw my 6'6'' bucktail rod 100 yrds with a 6oz and an eel...My heaver I can throw the same setup 150-175yrds.. Weight means nothin, but skill does...And the right type of equiptment...



Fred


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fred , your are losing credibility , I don't believe any one can do what you are claiming and I know every top caster in the country .


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

he already lost it with me when he said he could throw 8 oz on a squidder 185 yds and has never broken 20lb line throwing. Me i know i can throw it a ways but since i don't know how far, i don't post guesstimate distances


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*sounds to me*

like fred would be a good match for the mo-wire of a few years back, where everybody could throw 8nbait 600' easy, any conditions, but were always to busy to go to a measured casting competition.
charlie


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Heck, I can toss a spinner 200+ yards in the surf with 4 oz and a double bottom rig on a regular basis!!! But I can only toss 5 1/4 oz on average 550' in competition with a conventional. Next March, I'm tossin' the 4 oz dbl bot rig. Think I can sneak it past the new officers and directors???


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*site for rigs?*

Double bottom rig.... all these terms are foreign to me.. anyone got a site that shows surf fishing rigs?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

a double bottom rig is the standard ocean bottom rig.
It's a main line with two hook droppers and a weight.

l
l
l____
l J
l
l
l____
l J
l
l
()

ok, so that's a crappy illustration, but you get the idea.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

punch in -fishing rigs- then search


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Bonito....*

For someone casting the distances you claim, do those around you a huge favor..... USE A SHOCK LEADER.

Do yourself a favor also..... invest in a good 300' tape. About 25 bucks at home depot. 

Bet you will be surprised (humbled) at the actual distance you cast. I hit a pretty decent cast in the field the other day and decided to try your "pace off" method of measure. Paced it off, did the math based on 1 yard per pace. Man I was REALLY hoping the pace method was accurate because it would have blown my personal best cast away by 50' and would have put my best practice cast longer than the current US record. Broke out the trusty home depot tape to check my "pace off". There was just over 100' difference, as in shorter. I'm 5'11" with a 30 inch inseam and an average stride.

Conn is right, by posting these claims your credibility is shakey at best. Buy a tape. Measure your cast. If you are indeed casting 550' with a 12' off the rack surf rod, a penn squider, 8oz and 20 lb test then you really need to get serious about distance casting. You have the potential to blow us all away on the field. 

I for one want to see it.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*yea, that's the ticket*

better get rid of all my abus and ultra mags and get me one of them squidders, say tommy you didn't find one when you tore down mom's old garage, seems to me like i had one back in the early '50's.
charlie


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i got a squidder.maybe i should put some mags in it and go for world record.it'll hold about a thousand yds. of 20lb. p/p!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*hmmm*

sounds like a fish story to me, maybe we should cut him a break since we found the error in his ways. I know one thing you can't come on this board and boast about how far you cast without backing it up with precise numbers!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

O no , i just sold all my squidders to Bill H , maybe he knew this before O sold . Guess I am rightly stuck now . Bill please send one back .....


----------

